# Device driver not found: 'MSCD001'



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

I think I may have messed up. I have a Toshiba laptop w/pentium processor. The hard drive has been reformatted and when I try to load Windows 98 from a boot disk I get the following message:

Device driver not found: 'MSCD001'.
No valid CDROM device drivers selected

I'm not a technical guru so any simplified help would be appreciated.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi braves2

Welcome to TSG.

Is the floppy disk you are trying to boot with a windows 98 bootable floppy with cdrom support?

Are you getting the error while trying to boot, or while you are trying to run setup?


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Thanks for the quick response. The diskette is a Windows 98 Boot Diskette with CD Rom support. With the power turned off on my laptop, I insert the boot diskette and Windows 98 CD-Rom and power on my system. I get the message that my memory initialize 81664kb and then the start with CD-ROM support option which I choose. Then the message:

Device Name: MSCD001
No drives found Aborting Installation

Then some quick messages I don't really have time to write down but appears nothing too serious. I do get the PCI Bus scan complete then the message:

Preparing start your computer please wait.
The diagnostic tools were successfully loaded to drive D:

then the message:

Device driver not found: 'MSCD001'.
No valid CDROM device drivers selected

to get help, type HELP and press entr
a:\>


----------



## ZachBenj (Jul 6, 2001)

The cdrom DOS driver for the notebook is not loading. May need to get the cd driver for DOS from Toshiba.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is the cdrom drive removable? If so, take it out and re-insert it.

Also, don't put the windows cd in the drive while you are booting up....only the floppy disk.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

I removed and replaced the CD-ROM drive, took the Windows 98 CD out and rebooted. Same messages. Per ZachBenj
instructions, I located a DOS CDROM driver from Toshiba's website but it is zipped and tells me to:

Creat a new directory named \TOSCDROM and copy TOSCDROM.EXE to the new directory before extracting. Run README.COM for instructions.

Do I need to do this and I don't know how to do either one in DOS.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

To create a directory at the c: prompt type:

md toscdrom

and press enter.

I would try extracting the file to a floppy disk, it should fit on one, I'm assuming, then after you create the directory, put the floppy in the floppy drive and type:

a:
and press enter

then type:

copy *.* c:\toscdrom

and press enter.....

Another thought, after you have the files extracted to a floppy, there should be an install or setup command.....just by copying these files to the toscdrom directory, it's still not going to be able to find the driver, the config.sys and/or autoexec.bat files need to be modified.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Okay: I have run the install.exe on my laptop and the readme.txt file came up. Here are the instructions:

Usage:

The CD-ROM driver loads as a device driver in your DOS CONFIG.SYS file

DEVICE=TOSCDROM.SYS /D:TOSCD001

When this driver loads successfully, it sets up a DOS device name of "TOSCD001" for your CD-ROM drive.

You'll need to load the Microsoft CD-ROM Extensions in your AUTOEXEC.BAT file as well. MSCDEX.EXE is usually located in the \WINDOWS directory.

IF EXIST TOSCD001 MSCDEX /D:TOSCD001 /M:10 /L:[drive letter]

where [drive letter] is the desired drive letter for the CD-ROM drive. If the drive letter is not specified, the drive letter for the CD-ROM drive will be the next drive letter available for mapping.

The /D:TOSCD001 parameter tells MSCDEX which CD-ROM device to look for.

**end**

Can you break this down and put it in English? What do I do now?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just run the tosh.exe file.....it should do the modifications for you.

Then you are going to have to get the file MSCDEX.EXE and copy it to the hard drive.....just copy it from your working computer, put it on a floppy disk, change to the a: drive, then type:

copy mscdex.exe c:\

and press enter.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Okay. I was unable to locate the MSCDEX.EXE file on my working computer (IBM 600E w/Windows NT 4.0) so I went to the web and located MSCDEX.EXE v2.23 and copied it to my Toshiba C drive. Rebooted and received the same message as before. A summary of my c:dir shows

autoexec bat
cdrom 
command com
config sys
mscdx223 exe
toscdrom 
toscdrom sys

Did I do wrong? Please stay with me on this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you know if your autoexec.bat and config.sys files were modified?

To check:

At the c: prompt type:

edit autoexec.bat
and hit enter

What's there?

then type:

edit config.sys
and hit enter

What's there?


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

autoexec.bat:

C:\CDROM\MSCDEX.exe /D:TPCD001 /M:15

config.sys:

DEVICE=C:\CDROM\IBMTPCD.SYS /R


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look at the CDROM directory, is the MSCDEX.exe file showing up there?

Your config.sys doesn't match the readme file info that you posted earlier......

What file did you initially download.....I want to take a look at it....


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

I'm not sure how to access the CDROM directory. At my C: I enter 'CDROM' and hit enter and get the message 'Not ready reading drive A abort, retry, fail?'

When you ask:

"What file did you initially download.....I want to take a look at it...." 

I'm not sure what you mean exactly. I downloaded a file named: toscdrom.exe from Toshiba's web site. It was a zipped file which I described above. Does this help or do you need additional information?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

To check for that file, at the c: prompt type:

cd cdrom
and press enter

the type dir and press enter......

Look to be sure that file is there.


Then let's edit the config.sys file like this:

at the c: prompt, type edit config.sys and press enter

in place of the line that is there, put this:

DEVICE=TOSCDROM.SYS

save changes and exit.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And I didn't notice it before, but the MSCDEX.EXE file that you downloaded has not been executed......it cannot appear in the form you have it.....you must execute it to a floppy and copy EXACTLY MSCDEX.EXE to the c: drive.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Okay. I checked the cdrom directory and I have the following:

. 
.. 
IBMTPCD IDP
IBMTPCD SYS
MSCDEX EXE

so the mscdex.exe file is there. In your followup message you said:

'And I didn't notice it before, but the MSCDEX.EXE file that you downloaded has not been executed......it cannot appear in the form you have it.....you must execute it to a floppy and copy EXACTLY MSCDEX.EXE to the c: drive.'

I'm not real sure how to do this. Also, I will wait to hear from you before I:

'Then let's edit the config.sys file like this:

at the c: prompt, type edit config.sys and press enter

in place of the line that is there, put this:

DEVICE=TOSCDROM.SYS

save changes and exit.'


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't know where these files came from?

IBMTPCD IDP 
IBMTPCD SYS 

When you ran the exe file for the toshiba drivers, were you asked to create the cdrom directory?

At any rate, go ahead and edit the config.sys file.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

I was not asked to create the cdrom directory. 

I have now edited the config.sys and get the same message on reboot as in the beginning. Do I now need to copy the MSCDEX.EXE file to the C drive? How do I do this?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Your autoexec.bat is pointing it there, so that shouldn't be a problem....

It's been ages since I've played this much with dos....so be patient with me  

Do you know how to get into the bios setup? I want to make sure the cd drive is there......


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Don't you reboot and hold the shift key down?

When I do that, the screen flashes with the Windows 98 blue background with words on the background (I did have Windows 98 installed before I formatted the hard drive) and then it comes up and says:

'Windows is bypassing your startup files' and then comes up to my C prompt.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You may also be able to access the Setup by going to your MS DOS Prompt and type C:\> Tsetup. 

From the toshiba site.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

I tried to reboot and hold the shift key down and got the same message as before. at the c:\> I type Tsetup and it says bad command or name file.

Also, when I rebooted and held down the shift key I got the following message:

'C:\>C:\CDROM\MSCDEX.EXE /D:TPCD001 /M:15'
Device driver not found: 'TPCD001'.
No valid CDROM device drivers selected.

I'm getting a headache...


----------



## ZachBenj (Jul 6, 2001)

Here is what I am seeing. 
In the CDROM dir there are the following files:

IBMTPCD.IDP
IBMTPCD.SYS
MSCDEX.EXE

in the root is following
COMMAND.COM
AUTOEXEC.BAT
CONFIG.SYS

This is all on the C Drive and it is bootable.

If this is so try the following:
C:
CD\
REN CONFIG.SYS *.TSG
REN AUTOEXEC.BAT *.TSG

This will rename the config.sys and autoexec.bat to config.tsg and autoexec.tsg. This will allow you put it back the way it was before these changes.

Type the following:

COPY CON CONFIG.SYS
DEVICE=C:\CDROM\IBMTPCD.SYS /D:TSG
Hit the F6 key here and it will take back to the C prompt.

next type the following:
COPY CON AUTOEXEC.BAT
\CDROM\MSCDEX /D:TSG
Hit the F6 key here and it will take back to the C prompt.

Now Reboot.

This should allow you to see the CD.. This appears to be an older Toshiba which means th CD is a SCSI Hybrid of a sort. Not an IDE at any rate.

I Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another thought as well, once you have a good config.sys and autoexec.bat, you won't need the bootable floppy anymore.....the computer should boot to a c: prompt and you should have cdrom support.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Scott:

I tried what you said but I may have done it wrong. When I reboot, I get the same message as before so I did a dir on the c drive and here is what I have now:

AUTOEXEC TSG
AUTOEXEC BAT
CDROM
COMMAND COM
CONIG SYS
CONFIG TSG
MSCDX233 EXE
TOSCDROM
TOSCDROM SYS

7 FILE(S)
2 DIR(S)

WAS I SUPPOSED TO HIT ENTER BETWEEN BOTH:

COPY CON CONFIG.SYS
&
DEVICE=C:\CDROM\IBMTPCD.SYS /D:TSG 

AND

COPY CON AUTOEXEC.BAT 
&
\CDROM\MSCDEX /D:TSG 

When I hit enter then hit F6 I got a ~z then it said 1 file copied.


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

I was trying to boot from a book diskette so I took it out and tried to reboot with the Windows 98 cd in the cdrom drive and got the following message:

There is an unrecognized command in your CONFIG.SYS file.
There is an error in your CONFIG.SYS file on line 2

C:\>\CDROM\MSCDEX /D:TSG
Device driver not found: 'TSG'
No valid CDROM device drivers selected
C:\>


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Boot without the cd in the cdrom as well.....


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Same error as before.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I've got to be offline soon....

Ya, I didn't expect that error to disappear......was hoping Scott would reply right back as well....

If he doesn't, edit that config.sys file again.....the TSG should not be there (at least, to the best of my knowlege).


----------



## braves2 (Sep 7, 2001)

Well Guys:

I have got to log off since I am on my system at work and its nearing 5:00 local time. Thanks tremendously for all of your help. I know it has probably been as frustrating for you as it has been for me. I don't know what my next step will be but if there is any last piece of advise besides throwing the computer away please e-mail me at [email protected]

thanks again


----------

